# PE Seat belt buckles



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I'm looking for 1/24 scale PE car seat belt buckles - just the lap belts. It would be nice to have the belt material, also.

Anyone know a source for this?


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Ebay & direct*

on Ebay, look for DCmodels.

or [email protected] underscore between dennis & crocker (dennis_crocker)

He has a great assortment of materials and designs (Track & Street)


----------

